# Ties to Match American Flyer Track



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan to build a large American Flyer layout using the standard Flyer track sections. As they only have four ties per section, the spaces between need to be filled with "fake" ties. Long ago, my father actually hand-made and painted some wooden ties he cut from stock. Although these looked great, the thought of all that labor seems redundant if there is a manufacturer who offers similar items at a reasonable price. Anyone know if these "fake" ties are available and who offers them in wood, plastic or another material?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We've had several discussions / examples of home-made extra AF ties here on the forum. Do a Search. A few made of simple painted wood, and I think one set made of foam-core poster board painted black.

Whatever the material, the extra ties add a very nice touch.

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Right now there's a guy on eBay selling ties like you describe!

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Try this place: http://www.8thstreet.org/3R/

They make black or brown plastic ties to order in S scale. I bought a box--just haven't gotten far enough on the layout to put them down, yet.

Teej, how can I add that address to the sticky for S scale sources?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, sir. The world of S Scale stands in awe!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260940811302 or get 200 wood ties for $20 + $8 shipping.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

I tried bidding onthose but they went for much more than I felt they were worth. C'est La Vie !


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Checked out Recker's 8thstreet.org and those look like the ticket. Thanks.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Bidding? They're buy it now, $20 for 200... there's no bidding. That's cheaper than the other site posted here, and they're wood instead of plastic or rubber.

Charles.


----------

